

Region-based Memory Management - nkurz
http://www.stephanboyer.com/post/60/region-based-memory-management

======
TheLoneWolfling
A question:

For sticky situation #1 ("You make a reference to some memory allocated to a
region and try to use it outside the region."), the solution is reference
counting - ("When we leave the region and it’s time to deallocate the memory,
we raise an error if the reference count is greater than zero.")

How does this work with circular references? I think, if I understood it
correctly, that if you had a circularly referenced data structure you would
get a RuntimeError as soon as the MemoryAllocator goes out of scope, as the
reference count would be >0.

